# Reggae, Reggae, Reggae, Brixton Ritzy Cinema, Sunday 5th June



## Geoffjp (Jun 1, 2011)

Catch A Fire has brought live reggae bands & the best on the decks to the Ritzy first Sunday every month for 5 years. On Sunday June 5th, Catch A Fire features the Sidewalk Doctors, chosen last month to play the closing night of the 4 night London Ska Festival, alongside reggae legend Marcia Griffiths. Admission free! Zinc Fence on the decks with the best in Jamaican vinyl.

Sidewalk Doctors @ Catch A Fire February http://www.myspace.com/video/rid/110100047/

Follow Catch A Fire on Twitter: @catchafirebrix

8-12 pm. Upstairs at the Ritzy Cinema, Brixton Oval, London SW2 1JG


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 1, 2011)

You on Faceland too...?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

*thread moved to appropriate forum


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

And good lurking Geoffjp! 

*impressed*


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> And good lurking Geoffjp!
> 
> *impressed*


True. You gotta give him bonus points for a six year lurk.


----------

